# Dreams



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok so I have been doing this cd's for a week now and it is going really well.. I even ventured outside shopping today and I was fine.. The thing I have noticed is that everynite I seem to be having really vivid dreams.. nothing bad or anything but they do seem to focus around the ibs.. last nite I dreamt that I was walking somewhere and I had an attack walking down the street (which is wot I panic about the most, never happened yet tho) and in my dream I just delt with it and carried on without a care in the world.. Even things that have got me really upset in the past I have been dreaming about and kinda feel resolved now.. It has been amazing and im not even sure if this is part of the journey... Emma xx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Emma, its all part of the journey. Glad to hear things are going well for you. Excellent.HT is a state where your highly focused, and your subconcious is dealing with it as well as your concious mind, so it makes sense your having some vivid dreams. I believe this shows that your mind is dealing with it at a subconcious level.







Enjoy the journey and be well.







All in all, sounds like things are going well for you.


----------

